# Newbie here!



## mackids (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey all my name is mike. I have always loved mantids. I have been caring for arachnids for 15 years and now want to get into mantids. I love to watch tthe local species patience and mimicry around the house- it's fascinating. I may be buying an orchid mantis ooth. Hopefully all of the members will help me in with any needs with this possible aquisition!


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Plenty of knowledge here to help you learn about our favorite insect.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 17, 2006)

welcome we always help


----------



## Ian (Aug 17, 2006)

Good to have you on the forum Mike  You can be rest assured your questions will be answered, after all, this is the largest database of mantid maniacs on the net


----------

